# Makita RP2301FCX and Trend MK3 router table



## willyns (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Recently became a happy owner of these two toys and now trying to set them together. I knew from the beginning that this particular router is not in the list of supported routers, so i need to drill holes myself.
Ok, but since i'm such a newbie, i can't get if i should take out this black plastic sole thus free a holes for the screws (well for me now it's only thought)
Please help. A little 
Aha, what's more - how do i find the right places for the holes to drill?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Willy, welcome to the forums. Let's go through this one step at a time. Start by making a new insert for the center opening in your table. You can copy the shape from one of the inserts that came with your table. Next you will drill a hole in the center of this insert; I'm not sure what size collet your router came with but I am guessing 8 mm? Drill the hole the same size as the smallest bit shank your router accepts. The next step is to remove the black plastic sub base plate from your router. Buy some transfer screws the same size as your mounting screws and install them in the routers base with the point facing out. The screws should just have the points slightly above the base surface. Install the drill bit in your router.(Never drill with a drill bit in your router, this is just to center the router to the opening) Flip your mounting plate over and place the router on it so the drill bit goes through the hole in the insert. Gently tap the router base with a soft mallet and the transfer screws will mark the points you need to drill. Remove the router and drill your holes. Flip the plate over and counter sink the holes. Now you can attach your router and it will be centered in the opening. This is important so you can use guide bushings with your table. I have messaged Trend for more information on this table.


----------



## willyns (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Mike for such a detailed answer, will try my best to do this


----------

